# What element to pick



## ashley732 (27 Jan 2016)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before I couldn't find an answer. For those of you who are in the process of applying for a purple trade how did you choose your element? I have my interview and medical in 2 weeks and I'm not sure what element I want. My husband is all ready in the army as an EO tech, and I'm going for cook. Does it really matter my element choice.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jan 2016)

ashley732 said:
			
		

> For those of you who are in the process of applying for a purple trade how did you choose your element?



Recruits Only,
Topic: Choosing your element  

Q: How did you decide on which element to go with?

DAA: You don't decide.  You can "express" an environmental preference but in the end, you get what is being offered.  If an occupation is considered "Army ONLY", then that is the environment you get assigned, same goes for Air and Sea.  If it is a multi-environmental occupation (ie; purple trade), it's a coin toss."
Reply #1 on: August 28, 2014

For future reference, perhaps this will be merged with,

Purple Trades: Definition & Trg Discussion  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22558.0/nowap.html
11 pages.

_As always,_  the best source of information is Recruiting.


----------



## Gunshark (27 Jan 2016)

Army! But I'm biased... ;D

But I'm sure it would depend on many factors, not the least of which would be potential posting locations. Presumably, you would try your best to get posted near your husband. So I would talk to Recruiting about that, to see how realistic this would be.


----------



## DAA (28 Jan 2016)

ashley732 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this has been asked before I couldn't find an answer. For those of you who are in the process of applying for a purple trade how did you choose your element? I have my interview and medical in 2 weeks and I'm not sure what element I want. My husband is all ready in the army as an EO tech, and I'm going for cook. Does it really matter my element choice.



Seems fairly straight forward.  If you wish to increase the probability of being co-located together, then I'd suggest you ask for Army/Land.   You can make this known during your interview and be sure to mention exactly why  (ie; my spouse is.......).

Good luck!


----------



## sheilainthevalley (28 Jan 2016)

They asked me in my interview which element I wanted. I picked Army because my boyfriend is Army and I prefer the dress uniform (both Air Force and Navy have "added pieces" that you have to take care of). I also live on an Army base right now and do some recruiting (civvie side) from other bases/wings/units - I like the culture of the Army bases better, but I'm also really into fitness so that's a huge factor.
Look into each element and see which one best suits you. Given that your husband is Army that's probably your most likely choice.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Jan 2016)

Sheilainthevalley, if you think that the Navy dress uniform has "added pieces" you have to take care of as compared to an Army dress uniform, I think you are in for a shock.  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2016)

I'd go for the Fifth Element, but that's just me I guess.

     :nod:


----------



## sheilainthevalley (28 Jan 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Sheilainthevalley, if you think that the Navy dress uniform has "added pieces" you have to take care of as compared to an Army dress uniform, I think you are in for a shock.  :nod:



Referring specifically to extra hats for DEUs in the other elements. One beret is enough fuss for me..  
...But obviously when you're picking your element you should think about more than just assembling the uniform


----------



## Leeworthy (28 Jan 2016)

I was offered army I asked for air. I then asked for air and was given it. Depends on what you want to wear. As a cookyou can go anywhere and your element really won't matter in the big picture butif you want a specific one. Ask for it


----------



## mariomike (7 Apr 2016)

ashley732 said:
			
		

> I have my interview and medical in 2 weeks and I'm not sure what element I want.



Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding here as an update to the Original Poster's question,

changing element  


			
				ashley732 said:
			
		

> I just received my offer for bmq my question is I requested to have navy as an element and got army, am I able to switch from army to navy?


----------



## Sterlingx (8 Jan 2019)

Good afternoon,

I just had a quick question I was hoping you ladies and gentlemen could help me out with. I am currently filling out my application for the role of intelligence operator, or intelligence officer, and I am not sure which element I should select. As a trade that exists in multiple elements, I was curious what the main differences between two intelligence operators in different branches would be, how it would affect their daily routine, deployments/postings, intel they deal with, and opportunities for advancement. For example, the hiring page lists several specialties that int ops can specialize in, would these be available to both the army and air force? I will note that I am not really considering the navy, because I have never really been a sea person.  Despite being the same role, I suspect the choice of element will actually have a very significant affect on my career, so I was hoping to make the most informed decision possible.

Apologies if this has been asked before, I didn't find any specific info through a search or in the int megathread.

Kind regards,

Sterling


----------



## GermanWolf (8 Jan 2019)

Interesting, I never got to choose my element (and MP is a purple trade as well). I just recently got my job offer for MP in the Navy. 

 I am acquaintances with a logistics officer in the navy who is currently stationed in Ottawa. So I do not think it has that big of an effect. In the end, the CAF will put you were they need you. I doubt they get hung up on your element.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jan 2019)

Sterlingx said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been asked before, I didn't find any specific info through a search or in the int megathread.



According to Army.ca wiki,

QUOTE

Regular Force

Intelligence is a purple trade, meaning members may serve in all 3 elements, regardless of their "home" element. 
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php?title=Intelligence_Branch#Regular_Force

END QUOTE


----------



## dimsum (8 Jan 2019)

Sterlingx said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> 
> I just had a quick question I was hoping you ladies and gentlemen could help me out with. I am currently filling out my application for the role of intelligence operator, or intelligence officer, and I am not sure which element I should select.



Your postings will be affected, at first.  Generally, you will be posted to a base that is your element (e.g. Navy goes to Esquimalt/Halifax, Air Force goes to Wings, Army goes to Army bases) but afterwards it's a bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## sidemount (8 Jan 2019)

The Int Op course is broken down into a common course for all elements, the second half is element specific.

All the Int ops since I have been in Kingston have their  initial postings to a base that matches their element


----------

